# Breitling Vs Omega



## 4x4x4eva (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey, if you were to buy brand which one would it be? Also which in your opinion is the better make.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Omega. Omega.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Not sure about better make per se, but purely from a personal perspective, I'd get an Omega. Firstly I prefer their history and secondly I think they make nicer watches. Which model??? Speedmaster Professional (moonwatch)


----------



## 4x4x4eva (Apr 18, 2009)

Omega for me too im afraid


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I would have to agree Omega, probably a better piece of engineering.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

A very important question.

This should be done properly. Obviously the merits of both companies should be weighed completely without bias. We should take into account all of the technical innovations that each have added to the world of horology whilst bearing in mind the quality of the watch and the residual values over time.

I believe this will answer your question

As you can see it's a clear victory for Omega. :thumbsup:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

'Fraid I have to fight the corner for the big "B".

What's all this about "history"!? Breitling have been about for ages! Although I really like Omegas and would happily own several models, my heart lies with the 'lings.

I think the Swatch thing has something to do with it!


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Omega.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Well not sitting on thje fence here but I like both each has its own merits and negatives but I have owned both so I like them both the same.

:tongue2:


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Depends purely on model, but Omega has it for me on depth. 'Aerospace' and 'Emergency' are the only Breitling's I'm interested in whereas there are numerous Omega's I'd like to own


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Not really a valid comparison...they are so different.

I have I liking for chronographs and was never happy with the Speedie Pro that I had, I also hate Bond spin-offs.

I have a liking for Breitlings as Omega have nowt that interests me at the moment


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Like someone said, it has to be a model dependant question, both companys have made some bloody horrible watches


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

sonyman said:


> Well not sitting on thje fence here but I like both each has its own merits and negatives but I have owned both so I like them both the same.
> 
> :tongue2:


Think you need to get an 'Omega' sign for that empty hand on your avatar!

Perhaps a fence for it to sit on as well! :tongue2:


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't like any Breitlings that I have seen. Too big and generally too 'busy' in design IMHO.

M


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

BGM said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > Well not sitting on the fence here but I like both each has its own merits and negatives but I have owned both so I like them both the same.
> ...


HOW DARE YOU









:naughty: :kiss:

No I love most of the Lings

Aerospace,Chronomat,Navitimer,Superocean,Pluton etc are my own faves

But I also love the Seamaster,PO and those I like the Constellation as well

I am also very partial to IWC and AP,JLC & PP

The truth is I like a lot of brands and appreciate the workmanship from them all,I personally cant understand anyone who dismisses all models from a certain brand if you see one that you don't like,I prefer Fords but have driven a few Vauxhalls and other makes I don't have a preference for It helps me make an informed decision about what to buy.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

jasonm said:


> Like someone said, it has to be a model dependant question, both companys have made some bloody horrible watches


+1 :rofl2: :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

If we are talking about current models, I think Breitling have a more interesting range.

If we are talking about older stuff, Omega is hard to better as there is just so much of it (which may be a reason for some to prefer Breitling ^_^ )

If it came down to pure numbers to indicate preference, I have only ever owned two Breitlings, one modern Aerospace and an old Datora, but I currently have around 15 Omegas (only one of which is later than 2000).


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

Omega for me, the Breitlings are more dress watch in my opinion


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

B'ling for me, just wish I could own one!

Look at this for F'ugly!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I'd be happy with any watches from either manufacturer, as both make quality pieces IMO... yeah there has been the odd model which doesn't sell and is seen as a bit of an eyesore, but hey that's what we want from watch designers don't we :blink: something that stands out, otherwise life would be boring with the same black faced watch


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Not had a Breitling yet but I collect my Chrono Avenger tomorrow from the sorting office. I have had a few Omega & still have a Speedy Pro + an old DeVille dress watch which are both really nice.

In general terms I prefer the look of the Omega range and don't like the more blingy Breitling models.

Not sure if that helps - both firms make decent watches, but you should buy what you like most.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Can i just say both as well 

Depends on the occasion really. Id love a Navitimer as well as a SpeedMaster


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I like _*old*_ Omegas and _*new*_ Breitlings


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Andy Tims said:


> Not had a Breitling yet but I collect my Chrono Avenger tomorrow from the sorting office.


Great watch, I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Rolex


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I`ve got two Brietlings & six Omegas with another one arriving in the next few weeks. I`d like to get a few more old Omegas & maybe one old Brietling, so you can guess my preference 

Mind you I`d rather have my Shark or Superocean then a SMP 300, PO or Rolex diver :tongue2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yikes! Has the yoof design team, having ruined Zenith, moved on to Omega?



pg tips said:


> B'ling for me, just wish I could own one!
> 
> Look at this for F'ugly!!!


----------



## ingenioren (Apr 13, 2009)

Have heard too many headaches with B's - would go for the Planet Ocean any day - looooovely piece of kit !

and Omegas been around for yonks, less 'fashion concious' than the B's IMHO

Of course budget dictates as well ..

Happy hunting !

Peter


----------



## ingenioren (Apr 13, 2009)

pg tips said:


> B'ling for me, just wish I could own one!
> 
> Look at this for F'ugly!!!


Don't encourage us to dig out all the OTT B's out there....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

To sum up:-


----------



## uwtc (Apr 6, 2009)

For me owning a Breitling is a bit like travelling to Dubai - you've got to do it once, but once you've been there you don't really feel the need to return.

Omegas on the otherhand are addictive, once you have a taste for them theres no turning back.... :vampire:


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

I like old examples of both breeds. One of my 'grail' watches is a 1960's Navitimer, more precisely the BOAC pilots watch my Dad has. I've lusted after it for as long as i can remember. Modern watches, i'd say Omega. The Speedy and SMP are design icons i feel and 'realistic and acievable' compared to other brands. The Modern Breitlings just seem to be trying too hard!


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Can't believe I'm joining this stupid discussion. But here goes.

I have an Omega Speedmaster day/date & a Breitling Blackbird

except for being chronos , both are very different watches, in design and meaning to me.

I so don't think there is such a thing as a better brand at the higher end of the market, as to purchase such a luxury item is subjective to the owner.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

bobbymonks said:


> Can't believe I'm joining this stupid discussion. But here goes.
> 
> I have an Omega Speedmaster day/date & a Breitling Blackbird
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree more (my new daddy) :tongue2:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

:blink: All us watch freaks are stupid 'aint we


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

TIMEX

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

...and in danger of ruining this thread: I have a new Omega Speedmaster and I am currently looking at a Breitling - there you go  Both are quality timepieces, and you'd have to do a model by model / price by price comparison to get the big picture.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not going to say anyting about Omega vs Breitling, just sum up my own experience. The trend today is to reject a whole brand because you dislike one model.

I bought my Breitling nine years ago, not regretted a second! Top quality in every details and the best bracelet I ever seen on a watch! The movement is a highly modified ETA 2892 in chronometergrade, with a chronograph module and fully modified and assembled by Kelek/Breitling.

I used the watch for eight years before a service was needed, the watch has never been outside chronometer specifications, usualy +/- one second a day!

Top service from the dealer and from the Breitling service sentre, the watch came back just like a new watch.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Love my Planet Ocean to bits...think my B1 is the dogs b*ll*cks too...

Not really helping am I.

Great service and aftercare from both manufacturers too....


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Big and gaudy versus big and beautiful, take your choich!


----------



## chu88y (Jan 4, 2009)

Omega everytime,Breitlings are far to busy for my brain to work out what everything means


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont agree with this breitlings are to complicated rubbish.yes some models have busy faces but not all some are plain like this.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

if you sift through all the disgustingly vulgar breitling's, you eventually come across the superocean heritage, which im my opinion is one of the nicest timepieces available today.

for me it all depends on who is running the design team at that time,i think omega went through a bleak time when the dynamic range was doing the rounds.

the breitling emergency for me is a fantastic watch, however i do think omega is better finished off.

i think its pretty even actually ,i love both they are so much better value than rolex.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Only thing I have to add is that in my humble opinion this is the most beautifluu watch in the world










and this isnt bad either probably the best looking titanuim watch in the world and in a few weeks I may very well own one.


----------



## 4x4x4eva (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for all your input guys. Well I have the choice between a Bond Seamaster quartz or a Breitling superocen quartz and I really cant decide. Which one would have the most comfortable bracelet as thats the only deal clincher for me i think between these 2.

Cheers


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

4x4x4eva said:


> Thanks for all your input guys. Well I have the choice between a Bond Seamaster quartz or a Breitling superocen quartz and I really cant decide. Which one would have the most comfortable bracelet as thats the only deal clincher for me i think between these 2.
> 
> Cheers


Buy both ?????

TBH though I would save the time,money and hassle of finding out which one you liked and buy a Rolex right at the start

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

4x4x4eva said:


> Thanks for all your input guys. Well I have the choice between a Bond Seamaster quartz or a Breitling superocen quartz and I really cant decide. Which one would have the most comfortable bracelet as thats the only deal clincher for me i think between these 2.
> 
> Cheers


I think that you may be confused there mate,The superocean is an auto they didnt make it in Quartz

The Superocean and Seamaster are rather like Ford and Vauxhall it all comes down to personal choice,Personally I would go for the Superocean as they are a lot more rare then a Seamaster and all the associated fakes of that model its less of a problem with the Ling than with the Omega,But as I said all down to personal preference.


----------



## bluenoze (Jan 30, 2009)

Like other other people have said I have no preference depends on if I like the particular watch or not


----------



## 4x4x4eva (Apr 18, 2009)

yup i did make a little mistake it was the colt ocean not the super ocean. Thanks for pointing it out  I really like them both just dont have the funds for them both. Which has the most comfortable bracelet would you think?

Thanks


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

last comment its all down to which one you prefer I would choose a Seamaster over a Colt Ocean but a Superocean over a Seamaster but thats just me :tongue2:


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Although i tend to buy what i like regardless of make,im definitely in the Breitling are better camp,my Chrono Avenger is a remarkable piece of engineering,the Speedie i owned however was a disappointment,nothing wrong with the watch whatsoever,just lacked that special feel.But again it is very much down to taste and brand is pretty much irrelevant


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

4x4x4eva said:


> yup i did make a little mistake it was the colt ocean not the super ocean. Thanks for pointing it out  I really like them both just dont have the funds for them both. Which has the most comfortable bracelet would you think?
> 
> Thanks


Isn't the Colt Ocean the women's model in the Aeromarine range!?


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

thorpey69 said:


> Although i tend to buy what i like regardless of make,im definitely in the Breitling are better camp,my Chrono Avenger is a remarkable piece of engineering,the Speedie i owned however was a disappointment,nothing wrong with the watch whatsoever,just lacked that special feel.But again it is very much down to taste and brand is pretty much irrelevant


My Chrono Avenger arrived today - It's of course only my initial impression, but awesome watch. However, I love my Speedy too & it's probably more likely to be the real long term (for me) keeper of the 2.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

:no:



BGM said:


> 4x4x4eva said:
> 
> 
> > yup i did make a little mistake it was the colt ocean not the super ocean. Thanks for pointing it out  I really like them both just dont have the funds for them both. Which has the most comfortable bracelet would you think?
> ...


 :no: :rofl:









They did the colt ocean as an entry level they were around Â£500 -Â£700 new if I recall


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> 4x4x4eva said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all your input guys. Well I have the choice between a Bond Seamaster quartz or a Breitling superocen quartz and I really cant decide. Which one would have the most comfortable bracelet as thats the only deal clincher for me i think between these 2.
> ...


maybe he hasnt been brainwashed yet?

maybe he wants value for money.

maybe he wants a watch thats been designed in the new millenium and one thats 40mm+dia

ive just bought aomega P O and its better finished off than my rolex and it was half the price.

the thread was about omega v breitling


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a Breitling B1 and a vintage Speedmaster. Both excellent watches. The Breitling however is absolutely superb. Never thought much about Breitlings and bought one really just to try the brand out. Build quality is impressive, keeps excellent time and I actually like the Bling! It's been my favourite watch since I got it and I'm thinking about re-assessing my collection to get a Superocean or older Colt with ladder type hands in the future. That's how impressed I am with them.

At the end of the day try them out if possible and buy what you like.

Good luck mate!


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I had the choice in February.

It was a 50th Anniversary Speedmaster with a Sapphire (limited edition moon watch) or a Breitling Heritage 46... both were up at the same price.

The Speedie won it...

Omega simply have more pedigree... the NASA thing, Omega timing on sports timing etc... I just think they have the clout.

Although I do like Breitling.

However, if I had 3.5k, I wouldn't buy one yet again, I would have a non-date Rolex Sub.

I just always think that there's a better watch there in the same price bracket.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ollyhock said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4eva said:
> ...


Seeing I have been reprimanded here's what I think strictly between the two brands in question. Both are quality watches however I think some of the Breitlings are just to blingy and look cheap and some are just to busy for me , Although Breitling have some nice entry level watches Omega's imho are a tier down, very nice but just not in the same league and their range is a bit all over the place, by that I mean if you see a navitimer advertised you have a fair idea of what you will see in the ad, old or new, but if you see say seamaster in the ad title it could be anything from a plain dress watch to the likes of a PO.

Ultimately it's up to the buyers personal preference.

B.


----------



## 4x4x4eva (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey all, well ive finally made a choice and im going for.... Swell the Seamaster won it im afraid as it looks better built and I have had Omegas in the past and I know i like then so why change from something i like to something that i dont really know if I will or not.

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> 4x4x4eva said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all your input guys. Well I have the choice between a Bond Seamaster quartz or a Breitling superocen quartz and I really cant decide. Which one would have the most comfortable bracelet as thats the only deal clincher for me i think between these 2.
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sonyman said:


> 4x4x4eva said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all your input guys. Well I have the choice between a Bond Seamaster quartz or a Breitling superocen quartz and I really cant decide. Which one would have the most comfortable bracelet as thats the only deal clincher for me i think between these 2.
> ...


The thing that spoils the SMP300 for me is the Helium Escape Valve, the Superocean has one but it`s flush with the case which personally I find more asthetically pleasing


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4eva said:
> ...


At least I'm consistent if nothing else


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Like me with the PP then


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hasn't this bloody thread finished yet?

I have been resisting the temptation to join in and argue the merits of either make

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

And still am :tongue2: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

Omega


----------



## adrianwong (Jun 16, 2008)

For me the Breitlings are a bit too 'bling', and a bit too busy. The Omegas just appear that touch more classy and easier to read.


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

Omega SeaMaster 1000!!


----------

